# Dalian Amazon - Decaff HELP



## CampervanCoffeeCo (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I've been roasting on the Dalian Amazon for 6 months now, really enjoying it, learning a lot and making some great roasts, but.... DECAFF, please will someone help me out with charge temperatures, ror, roast time and time to drop after fc, I've tried a few different profiles but am still getting sour notes coming through when tasted, indication under development but I cant seem to find the right balance of time and temp, any advice much appreciated.

I've been told start with a high charge temp and a low charge temperature and go easy on the roast time (low and slow), I have done this but to no avail.

Any amazon users with a profile I could replicate, to experiment with would be great, if at least get my roasting confidence back again.

Many thanks

M


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

I haven't yet tried de-caff in my Amazon as I only roast it very occasionally fro a friend.

All my de-caff roasting has been in my Gene Cafe and the only way I could get that to work was by roasting at a lower temperature (which is a target on the GC), 20 degC lower. How that temperature relates to what is indicated on the Amazon is not obviously clear.

Have you tried sending a query to Dave C?

As a matter of interest do you find that de-caff gives a clear and audible FC? On my GC there is no sound of FC and I have to rely on colour changes; de-caff beans seem to roast much darker.


----------

